# Tattoo or Microchip?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I have heard that microchips can move from their original position. Is this common? I have a friend whose dog is tattooed instead of chipped and it seems like that might be a better option for identification if Riley is ever lost or stolen. Thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine are chipped. Having your cell phone number on their collar will help you get them back the fastest, if found by a honest person.
Dogs have to be taken to a vet or other place to be scanned for owner info. Some people don't do that for a couple of days. A tattoo can help identify your dog but the finder will have to do some research to find you.

On a side note some vets will scan dogs that are new or may see a tattoo on the dog. If the person has decided to keep your dog having these will help you prove ownership.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My girls are chipped, but I have friends who go with tattoos. Each has it's own merits. Chips tell you the registry name so that you can look up owner ino, but you must have a scanner to read the chip. Tattoos are visable but I don't think there is a registry. You would just have to guess whether it is someone's driver license # or an AKC registration #, etc. and then how to get the information from that number. 

Yes, chips can migrate but usually a vet can locate it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie has a "Home Again" microchip. This company puts an "anti-migration" coating on their chips, so they are less likely to slide around. 

Microchips are important, but do not replace collars, ID tags, and rabies tags. These are still the primary means of getting your pooch back if they are lost. Microchips become more important in cases where an animal is stolen and you need a means to positively identify the pet, or in cases where the collar has broken away and the shelter has picked up the animal. Also, having your dog microchipped is a lot less expensive than it used to be, and so more people are doing it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Microchip may move over time and can only be read by specialized equipment. 
Tattoo is visible and a big deterrent to theft as well. Just like the alarm warning stickers. In many cases it is not the alarm that stops the would be intruder, the sticker is more effective (unless they are pros or desperate or stupid).

I would do both. Our boy came with a tattoo inside the right ear.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is microchipped, never really thought about a tattoo tbh.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

datacan said:


> I would do both. Our boy came with a tattoo inside the right ear.


Brilliant! Problem solved.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - Mine has both also - He came with the tattoo and I got him microchipped and I have a tag on his collar for 24PetWatch.

Also thinking of getting one of these: http://blanketid.com/blanket_overview.php

Possibly a bit of overkill but better safe than sorry


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe has both a chip and a tattoo but it just occurred to me that I don't think I have any record of it. I think I'll take a photo of her ear flap tonight so I have a record, just in case I need to prove something down the road.

Rh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

SweetCaroline said:


> Hi - Mine has both also - He came with the tattoo and I got him microchipped and I have a tag on his collar for 24PetWatch.
> 
> Also thinking of getting one of these: http://blanketid.com/blanket_overview.php
> 
> Possibly a bit of overkill but better safe than sorry


That reminds me we returned a lost Spaniel with a 24PetWatch tag. We found her on the street running from house to house on Christmas evening last year. WE were the only crazy people walking our dog at 10 pm Christmas eve. Turned out the dog chased a rabbit and got lost a few streets over. 
We got some home made cookies as thank you for caring for the Spaniel. Of course our boy had to be crated during the ordeal.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has a dark brown spot, right in the middle of her tongue, no owner info, but deffo easily identifiable, but it does look like a tattoo ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's 'WIERD'.....

Our boy Brook has 2no. Large type Freckles on the rear of his tongue you can only see when he 'YAWN'S'!!!!

Ohhh Yeh, he's also Chipped in his neck, you can feel it when you run your hand's down his neck.  

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I got both...... Cause Tats are cool and microchips are so Gen Y!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> ..
> he's also Chipped in his neck, you can feel it when you run your hand's down his neck.
> ...


I thought those chips were too small to find by hand, I've never felt one in Phoebe's neck but I was there watching when they implanted it. How big is it? I don't recall seeing the chip before the implanting so I have no idea. Kinda curious if I can find that thing in Phoebe's back/neck.

Rh.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I didnt know you can get a pet tattooed. Is it like a human tattoo> ???


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe had a tattoo when I picked her up, I don't know where I'd go to have it done. I don't know that I'd do it if I already had a chip.

The font is very industrial looking, like it was burned quickly with a laser or something. Her tattoo is 5 or 6 characters, not a dolphin or anything (though a little shamrock inside the ear might give her a little more mystique...).


Rh.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

ironman_stittsville said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Jasper is chipped. This thread reminded me that I had wanted the vet to scan it at our most recent visit (for his yearly checkup and vaccinations), but totally forgot. I will have to have them scan it when he goes in to get neutered in a few months.

I can feel Jasper's. I think it can depend on just where it's placed, how superficial it is, and how much scar tissue forms around it. They're about the size of a grain of rice, so definitely feel-able.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh,the chip is just a bit smaller than a grain of rice, moves around a bit when stroked. Hasn't moved much since it was put in though.

His 'Tatt's' are a bit over the top though, 'MUM & DAD' on left fore-leg and a 'Hawiian Girl' on the right!! ;D ;D

Hobbsy


----------

